# Unusual Slanted and Leaning Skyscraper Hotel In Denmark



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

This is an unusual shape for such a tall building, but I wouldn't mind staying there if I visited Denmark.  See the interesting photos here...http://whenonearth.net/denmarks-slanted-hotel/


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice inside but GROTESQUE  exteriorwise.  WHY?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Beauty's in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 28, 2014)

*Lion and the Rose Inn*

That is truly a strange (and to my eye, UGLY) looking building. I don't even like the modern look of the rooms. I guess it is ok if you like it; but it is sure not my style.
Here is a bed and breakfast in the Portland area that is way more to my liking. This beautiful Victorian home was  in one of the episodes of the tv show, Grimm, and I looked it up online after seeing it on there.

http://lionrose.com/


----------



## Ina (Apr 28, 2014)

HFL, I agree, all those ugly straight angles. The Victorian has such beautiful curves. :goodone:


----------

